# Flowbiker Rosbach e.V. für einen Flowtrail Rosbach



## Freerideschaf (23. April 2014)

Die *Flowbiker Rosbach e.V.* suchen dringend neue Mitglieder um sich als Ansprechpartner der Gemeinden zu stärken!

Lobbyismus für kleines Geld mit der Chance auf einen tollen Trail!







Bitte unterschrieben als Scan oder als Brief !!!


Gemeinsam schaffen wir´s 

Dirk


----------



## uncle_ffm (23. April 2014)

Das ging ja schnell  Danke!
Antrag ist schon raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (8. Mai 2014)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2014)

es ist ja ganz nett, das ihr hier so eine aggresive mitgliederwerbung macht.

aber im umfeld des wintersteins gibt es seit 100 Jahren einige große rennrad und MTB Clubs mit hunderten von aktiven Mitgliedern.

Wehrheim
bad Nauheim
Butzbach
Wöllstadt
Niddatal
ober mörlen

um nur ein paar auf zu zählen..

hier mal eine gemeinsame aktion zu machen ist doch sicherlich sinnvoller als alleine los zu laufen.

und ich finds lustig, das ein neugegründeter verein plötzlich meine interssen vertreten will, den es letzen jahr im sommer noch gar nicht gab und ich fahr schon seit jahren auf dem winterstein.

*und mal deutlicher, ich möchte nicht das ihr meine intressen vertrettet.* 

und eurer zettel an der welle (wir stehen in verhandlung mit den forstbehörden) ist doch eher nur ein witz oder zumindest kontraproduktiv und bezieht bestehende gesetze nicht mit ein.

also bisschen kleinere brötchen backen einen neuen gemeinschaftssinn entwickeln mal die ganzen vereine in der region  ansprechen und es geht viel viel mehr am winterstein


----------



## Freerideschaf (19. Juni 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> *und mal deutlicher, ich möchte nicht das ihr meine intressen vertrettet.*



Kann ich mit leben...


----------



## linkeklebe (19. Juni 2014)

@xerto:


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2014)

@ xerto: erstmal informieren, dann meckern.


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ xerto: erstmal informieren, dann meckern.



nur daran kann es liegen. ich bin schlecht informiert und zu doof eine eigene meinung zu entwickeln.

ich habe für das neue waldgesetz demonstriert und DU?


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2014)

linkeklebe schrieb:


> @xerto:


na ja 

da fällt mir nix dazu ein


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben...



ja aber können die vereine drumherum mit dir leben?

und ist das nicht was ihr eigenmächtig tut, natürlich im namen aller bürger, kontraproduktiv..

habt ihr mal gefragt, wer eigentlich einen solchen bikepark will...

oder ob wir lieber unsere "alten" trails behalten wollen...

oder muss ich erst in den verein eintretten, wenn ich so etwas sagen will...


----------



## uncle_ffm (19. Juni 2014)

Jeder wie er will, du kannst doch weiterhin deine Trails fahren und andere (so wie ich) fahren eben lieber in Parks. Ich fahre auch gerne "normale" Trails, muss dabei aber immer mit Wanderern rechnen. In Parks brauche ich das nicht. 

Du hast ja einige Vereine aufgezählt, welcher hat sich denn für einen solchen, wie geplanten Flowtrail eingesetzt? Soweit ich weiß keiner. 

Im übrigen, du brauchst dich doch auch nicht durch diesen Verein vertreten zu lassen. Ich jedoch fühle mich durch diesen Verein sehr wohl vertreten und unterstütze ihn deshalb auch.

Reicht es denn nicht, dass eine Spaltung aller Waldbenutzer in einigen Köpfen vorangetrieben wird oder fangen wir jetzt auch noch an die Biker zu spalten? 

Wie schon erwähnt, jeder wie er will, aber mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenüber über den Anderen.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2014)

ich meine keine spaltung...

ich glaube sogar, das wir auf einer schiene liegen und durchaus gemeinsame interessen haben

aber gemeinsam und nicht ein neuer verein der hier behauptet, mal wieder das rad erfunden zu haben und die interessenvertretung aller zu sein 

die andern vereine haben, bzw. wie auch andere hessische bürger,  überhaupt erst die grundlage erstritten, die wir hier diskutieren, das der "normale Bürger" noch eine einfluss möglichkeit hat...

ich bitte sich daran zu erinnern was der entwurf des ersten waldgesetzes beinhaltete 

wir haben demonstriert und petitionen eingereicht die zu der heutigen gesetzeslage geführt haben.

ich habe in einem thread gelesn, das der vorrsitzende von dem rosbacher verein gesagt hat das nichts erreicht werden kann über die veralteten und verklebtebn strukturen der "bisherigen und alten" vereine.. was soll das den bitte? 

man nennt das demokratie oder?

in diesen sinne lass uns gucken ob wir gemeinsame interressen haben und diskuttieren was geht

es gibt inzwischen urteile vom höchsten hessischen gericht, was ein fester trail ist.. 

und nein, ich bin nicht der förster...

ich bin mitglied im BDR und DIMP...

und mountainbiker und downhiller und wohne am taunus..


----------



## Freerideschaf (20. Juni 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> ..
> 
> ich bin mitglied im BDR und DIMP...


Aha!!! Du bist auch im der "Deutschen Initiative Mountain Pike"  - Sehr schön... ich auch...eingetreten während der HWG-Sache....


Aber darum geht´s nicht!

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass alle Vereine an einem Strang ziehen sollten! Mit einigen klappt das ( z.B. den Gravitys und manchen DIMBlern), andere antworten gar nicht...

Wir haben hier in Rosbach ideale geographische Bedingungen für einen Flowtrail. Die Flowbiker haben sich aus dieser Idee und Initiative heraus gegründet und nicht um das Rad neu zu erfinden oder irgendjemandem mit kleinkariertem Konkurenzdenken auf den Schlips zu treten.

Einen Flowtrail haben wir noch nicht, aber wir haben eine Menge Spaß mit unseren "aggressiv" angeworbenen neuen und alten Mitgliedern bei unseren Treffen, Touren und  Veranstaltungen. 
Da kann übrigen jeder teilnehmen ohne gleich die lebenslange Mitgliedschaft im Verein mit Flowbiker-Tatoo auf dem Hintern zu haben.
Einfach mal reinschnuppern ( siehe Homepage) und das persönliche Gespräch suchen, dann werden auch DEINE Ängste vor den "bösen" Flowbikern sich in Nichts auflösen, denn unser Konzept aus Fahrspaß ohne Leistungsdruck und netten Leuten ist es, das letztlich überzeugt.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2014)

du bist sehr streitbar, das steht fest. 

zur info:
- im vorstand der flowbiker sitzen leute, die wochen und monate investiert haben, damit das geplante waldgesetz nicht durchgeht. 
- wir sind ebenfalls in der dimb und das nicht erst seit 2012... 
- wir haben unsere erfahrungen mit andern vereinen gemacht, ich war selbst teil eines der von dir genannten vereine, teile des vorstands haben bereits 2010 mehrere aktionen geplant und durchgeführt, zu denen einige der von dir genannten vereine geladen waren, dazu zählten aufräumaktionen im wald, runde tische mit vertretern von hessenforst und naturpark u.ä... das desinteresse der etablierten vereine war zeichen genug.
- wusstest du z.b., dass der mtb hessencup nicht mehr in bad nauheim station macht, weil sich die meisten der etablierten vereine die arbeit und verantwortung und auch die kosten nicht ans bein binden wollten?
- auch im vorfeld der gründung hatten wir kontakt zu einem verein gesucht, leider blieben unsere anfragen unbeantwortet. es war nicht erklärtes ziel, einen eigenen verein zu gründen.

ich könnte so jeden punkt deiner ausführungen entkräften, habe aber schlicht keine zeit mehr.

deine meinung sei dir gegönnt, aber mache uns keine vorwürfe, für die du keine belege hast. was die mitglieder des vorstands und ihr vorleben betrifft, hast du schlicht keine ahnung.


----------



## xerto (20. Juni 2014)

das stimmt, 

ok so wird es stimmiger.. 



Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Aha!!! Du bist auch im der "Deutschen Initiative Mountain Pike"  - Sehr schön... ich auch...eingetreten während der HWG-Sache....


Pike iss doch gut, oder? ne gute neue alte gabel..

auf dem winterstein tobt doch schon länger der kampf um die trails. insbesondere der trail vom winterstein zum fortshaus ist am wochenende hoch frequentiert und damit schon präferiert, das hier der Streit zwischen wanderen und fußgänger ausbricht.

die welle ist das gleiche obwohl ich den trail als friedensmassnahme für ideal halte, weil er von fußgängern nicht wirklich gelaufen werden kann. hier also kein streit zwischen den beiden nutzergruppen ausbricht.

und die diskussion um den limestrail und vogeltaltrail geistert ja auch ständig durch das forum.

also es gibt noch einige baustellen auf dem winterstein


----------



## qsm (2. Mai 2017)

Habe leider erschreckt festgestellt, dass der Verein Flowbiker Rosbach e.V 02/2016 aufgelöst wurde.

Ist damit auch der Flowtrail Rosbach tot?


----------



## xerto (2. Mai 2017)

qsm schrieb:


> Habe leider erschreckt festgestellt, dass der Verein Flowbiker Rosbach e.V 02/2016 aufgelöst wurde.
> 
> Ist damit auch der Flowtrail Rosbach tot?



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2017)

Nein. Nicht unbedingt!
Es gibt diesbzgl. noch Bemühungen seitens der Behörden.

Bei Interesse an aktiver Mithilfe bitte PM.


----------



## xerto (9. Mai 2017)

Bei uns ist das damals auch ein bisschen am Geld gescheitert. Die Pflege ines Trails und diverse Gutachten kosten ein Menge Geld.

Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Mai 2017)

xerto schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das damals auch ein bisschen am Geld gescheitert. Die Pflege ines Trails und diverse Gutachten kosten ein Menge Geld.
> 
> Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg



An sich ein Armutszeugnis für Bund/Länder.
Man jammert drüber "Jugendliche auf Straße" , aber kein Geld für solche Projekte aufwenden....
Hauptsache die Schiessvereine erfreuen sich über regen Zulauf an potentiellen Amokläufer.....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2017)

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass es am Geld selber nur höchst selten scheitern wird. Sponsoren, die Geld für Schaufeln, Erdreich und auch die eine oder andere Genehmigung/Gutachten geben, findet man mit genügend Penetranz.

Woran es aber immer wieder scheitert ist es, dass man die Truppen zusammenbekommt zum Sponsoren suchen/Spenden sammeln/Amtsgänge erledigen/Trail bauen. Man sieht ja auch schön am Feldberg-/Fuchstanz-Flowtrail wie die Baubegeisterung nach den ersten ein bis zwei Bautagen deutlich abgenommen hat. Am Ende waren es dann doch wieder die üblichen halbes dutzend Verdächtigen, die das Projekt nach vorne treiben.

Man sieht halt immer wieder, dass man nur mit Facebook-Likes und Instagram-Followern alleine nichts auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2017)

...ist leider nicht nur ein Gutachten 

Da werden echt abstruse Sachen gefordert ("Beschattung"sgutachten bei Bachquerungen, ob die Fische durch den Schatten leiden...; seltene Tiere tauchen plötzlich auf, usw).

Da kommt man schnell in fünfstellige Regionen. Von den eigentlichen Baukosten (TÜV-konform!) mal abgesehen...

Grüße


----------

